# 12 hr tuna trip out of Venice 11/25 or 26



## TxRedman (Oct 22, 2013)

Looking to book a 12 hr tuna trip out of Venice area 11/25 or 11/26 . I have two guys and we are looking for 2-4 more. 

Rate for up to 6 is about 1600$ plus fuel and tip divided by the number of anglers. 

$200 deposit upon commitment, balance upon departure paid to the charter company ( I'll be paying the deposit on booking ). 

PM if you are seriously interested in going on the trip and are available either day.

Thanks!! 

Curt..



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

